# Surprise in the mail for Pilot!



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Amazing congrats!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! There's something special about seeing it in black and white like that


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone! This kid is having a fantastic week! I got this in an email today! We ARE going to try to enter this! Roberts Centre is only 20 minutes away Things are really starting to be fun with him!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats on both!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone! He is so much fun! I love him more than I can even explain! Of course, other things (like field) will be going on the back burner for even longer...


----------

